
Changes to Evernote’s Pricing Plans - timdorr
https://blog.evernote.com/blog/2016/06/28/changes-to-evernotes-pricing-plans/
======
DanielBMarkham
This sounds a lot like "Thank you for using our product. Unfortunately, when
we made the deal we were unable to do math to figure out how much running a
piece of our infrastructure costs per user, so if you'd like to keep the stuff
we gave you for free, you're going to have to pay up. We have altered the
deal. Pray we do not alter it again."

------
jaytaylor
I primarily use Evernote for storing and tagging web pages (i.e. a more
flexible and organized bookmarking system with page snapshots).

Are there any alternatives out there?

 _edit_

I found some!

[https://thinkery.me/](https://thinkery.me/) Looks like it should do what I
need :D

And here are some more alternatives:

[http://www.alternoteapp.com/](http://www.alternoteapp.com/)

[https://www.onenote.com/](https://www.onenote.com/)

[http://www.keep.google.com/](http://www.keep.google.com/)

[http://www.simplenote.com/](http://www.simplenote.com/)

[http://www.gingerlabs.com/](http://www.gingerlabs.com/) "Notability"

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204987](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT204987) "Apple Notes"

[http://www.workflowy.com/](http://www.workflowy.com/)

------
rayshan
Free accounts can only sync with 2 devices now, so if you have a work
computer, a personal computer, a phone and a tablet you're totally screwed.
Time to switch. Any recommendations?

~~~
pcora
Many say that OneNote is pretty good. But I never liked it much.

Trying it one more time now. It seems that I have little choice.

------
tumurinn
Quiver is also a good noteapp for programmers on macOS

[http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver)

------
Oletros
Hefty increases in price and limited to just two devices in the free version.

I think a lot of people will stop using Evernote, are they getting ride of
free accounts?

------
pcora
Far past the time to get out of this service. I was stubborn to stick with it
for so long.

I wonder if they are actually making any money

------
chasemiller
An OK product/service that I have stuck with for too long out of
stubborness/laziness. I would understand these changes if it seemed like there
was actually active development happening on the product.

I'd say "any suggested alternatives" as well, but I think I can just read the
other comments. :)

------
freewizard
I'm glad Notes app in new iOS 10 offers very basic sharing feature, so that I
can move 80% of my En usage (share short notes with family/friends) to Notes,
while the rest(keep long text for work) to Quip, Dropbox or iCloud.

------
mdesq
I've been interested in an alternative for a while, but have been too lazy to
spend much time looking. I primarily use two Evernote features: writing plain
text notes, and on taking quick, easy (and stored) screenshots using their
keyboard shortcuts.

------
favadi
Is there an alternative with similar features that I could pay once for the
software and use it forever? Maybe the sync feature can be done with dropbox,
google drive...

